
Rust 2020: A Better Ecosystem - csomar
https://omarabid.com/rust-2020
======
jedisct1
What I would love is RLS (or rust-analyzer, whatever) that works.

Ie. that can properly infer all the types, do refactoring, is fast and stable.

When it comes to tooling, moving from Go to Rust is a painful experience.

Lifetime visualization is indeed a difficult problem. That blog post brings
interesting ideas on this: [https://blog.adamant-lang.org/2019/rust-lifetime-
visualizati...](https://blog.adamant-lang.org/2019/rust-lifetime-
visualization-ideas/)

------
_bxg1
This is a good subject to discuss, but the article doesn't suggest much in the
way of specifics.

What kinds of libraries (or library refinement) are most wanting? I agree that
there's a general green-ness to the current offerings, but it isn't clear
where a motivated individual might best spend their energy.

In addition to speed and lifetime visualization, another big thing I'd like to
see from rustc/RLS is better-localized error messaging. I have a _frequent_
experience where an error in one place will suppress (or cause!) a completely
unrelated error somewhere else, even when those bits of code don't interact at
all. For example, one function that returns the wrong type may suppress the
fact that a different function, in a totally different file, has a similar
problem. This makes it very hard to squash errors in a methodical way. It
starts to feel like whack-a-mole; traditional boundaries like function
signatures don't seem to apply to compiler errors.

